# już nie



## elroy

Cześć,

Czy "już nie" znaczy "not yet" po angielsku albo "noch nicht" po niemiecku?

Czy mogę mówić na przykład "Mówię już nie dobrze po polsku" ("I don't speak Polish well yet")?

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.


----------



## Anatoli

elroy said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Czy "już nie" znaczy "not yet" po angielsku albo "noch nicht" po niemiecku?
> 
> Czy mogę mówić na przykład "Mówię już nie dobrze po polsku" ("I don't speak Polish well yet")?
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.


*Jeszcze* nie mówię dobrze po polsku. - "I don't speak Polish well *yet*"
*Już* nie mówię dobrze po polsku. - "I don't speak Polish *any more*"

"już nie" - "nicht mehr" (German), "not any more" (English)
"jeszcze nie" - "noch nicht" (German), "not yet" (English)

but:
Już mówię po polsku - I *already *speak Polish.
Już mówish po polsku? - Do you speak Polish *yet*?


----------



## Thomas1

A few corrections and suggestions:





elroy said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Czy "już nie" znaczy-->oznacza "not yet" po angielsku albo-->lub "noch nicht" po niemiecku?
> 
> Czy mogę mówić-->powiedzieć na przykład "Mówię już nie dobrze po polsku" ("I don't speak Polish well yet")?
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.


 


Anatoli said:


> *Jeszcze* nie mówię dobrze po polsku. - "I don't speak Polish well *yet*"
> *Już* nie mówię dobrze po polsku. - "I don't speak Polish well *any more*"
> 
> "już nie" - "nicht mehr" (German), "not any more" (English)
> "jeszcze nie" - "noch nicht" (German), "not yet" (English)
> 
> but:
> Już mówię po polsku - I *already *speak Polish.
> Już mówisz po polsku? - Do you speak Polish *yet*?


----------



## Anatoli

I typed in a hurry. Thanks, Thomas for correcting my typos.


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Anatoli (and Thomas for the corrections/suggestions).  I should have known that; it's the same in Spanish.  I just had a mental lapse.


----------



## gvergara

Hi,


Anatoli said:


> *Już* nie mówię dobrze po polsku. - "I don't speak Polish *any more*"


Complete beginner here, sorry I cannot write in Polish (jeszcze nie ...) Two questions concerning the quoted answer:

Can _już _and _nie _be split? _*Nie* mówię *już *dobrze po polsku/*Nie *mówię dobrze po polsku *już*_?
The Wordreference dictionary provides a different answer for _(not) anymore. _Are they synonyms, or do they mean different things/have different nuances?



*anymore*_adv_(with negative: any longer)już dłużej _przys. + przys._I can't take this oppressive heat anymore!_Nie zniosę już dłużej tego męczącego upału!_


Dziękuję za pomoc!

G.


----------



## rotan

gvergara said:


> Can _już _and _nie _be split? _*Nie* mówię *już *dobrze po polsku/*Nie *mówię dobrze po polsku *już*_?


Only the 1st option works (the 2nd one might be colloquial though)


gvergara said:


> The Wordreference dictionary provides a different answer for _(not) anymore. _Are those they synonym, or do they mean different things.


They mean the same
Though _anymore _technically means _juz dluzej_, we often use just _juz_

You can invert and/or split _juz dluzej _too:
*I can't take this anymore*
_Juz tego dluzej nie wytrzymam 👍
Juz dluzej tego nie wytrzymam 👍
Dluzej juz tego nie wytrzymam 👍
Dluzej tego juz nie wytrzymam 👍_


----------



## Poland91pl

elroy said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Czy "już nie" znaczy "not yet" po angielsku albo "noch nicht" po niemiecku?
> 
> Czy mogę mówić na przykład "Mówię już nie dobrze po polsku" ("I don't speak Polish well yet")?
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.


There’s a simple rule for that. In negative sentence we translate “yet” as „jeszcze” whereas in questions we translate “yet” as “już” 

I haven’t finished talking *yet*! - *Jeszcze* nie skończyłem mówić! 

Have you finished talking *yet*? - Skończyłeś *już* mówić ?

Answering your question - in negative sentences NOT YET always means JESZCZE NIE


----------



## jasio

I have not followed the thread, with all its digressions, very thorogly, but I have an impression that there is a fundamental misunderstanding since the very beginning. 

The phrase: 


> Już nie mówię dobrze po polsku.


means that the speaker used to speak Polish, but has forgotten the language over the years. 

Meanwhile, apparently @elroy wants to say: 


> Jeszcze nie mówię dobrze po polsku.


which means that he still needs to learn to speak correctly. 

Without clarifying that fundamental difference, the details of the syntax, word order, etc. do not seem to be very relevant.


----------



## rotan

Didn't @Poland91pl mention that?


Poland91pl said:


> There’s a simple rule for that.* In negative sentence we translate “yet” as „jeszcze”* whereas in questions we translate “yet” as “już”


----------



## elroy

Yes, and it’s been clear since 2007.  

*jeszcze nie *= not yet = noch nicht = *todavía/aún no

już nie* = not anymore = nicht mehr = *ya no*

The Spanish phrases match the Polish ones literally!


----------



## jasio

I wrote that I didn't follow it very thoroughly. I even didn't notice that it's a resurrected thread.


----------

